# Anyone in Columbia, SC? I want lessons!



## AarikaDanae (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey I want to get into archery but go to school in Columbia, SC. Are there any clubs around here that anyone knows of where I can get quality lessons? I want to start learning ASAP!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

AarikaDanae.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

